# Cabela's new "mansion tent"



## Sentry18

Finally a tent big enough for my family! 

http://www.wideopenspaces.com/cabelas-tent-mansion/



> Cabela's new Ultimate Alaknak tent can hold you, your dog, your hunting entourage, your family, your friends, their dogs, your gear, their gear&#8230;
> 
> This new tent from Cabela's is really big. But if you're setting up camp for an extended period of time and not carrying it in for miles then it's perfect. tent The tent is 13 x 27 ft., more spacious than my apartment, and is even equipped with a stove jack and multi-paneled windows. This tent has 10 sturdy poles and the Cabela's proprietary tent material, X-treme Tent Cloth, is rugged, highly water resistant and has quality tear/puncture strength. tent1 The tent has two doors, including a screen door, with an awning over the entrance. It sleeps 11.
> 
> The Ultimate Alaknak tent makes the ultimate base camp, hunting camp, if you just want a lot of space in your tent or if you have nine kids and want to get away for the weekend. The tent is 127 pounds so it would be difficult to bring on your backpacking trip and costs $1, 500. Maybe for Christmas? Images via Cabela's.


----------



## northstarprepper

That is such an awesome tent! When I saw it, I wanted it. I don't know what I would do with it, but I still want it. Too big and heavy to carry anywhere. Too hard to keep out of sight. But I still want one.


----------



## mdprepper

That tent costs more than my 3 bedroom 1 1/2 bath trailer did! Then again, it is probably nicer than my trailer!


----------



## cowboyhermit

I was going to say something to the effect of "You think that's big and heavy try hauling and setting up a 16x20 canvas wall tent..." Then I saw the weight on this thing ??? I would expect it to be MUCH lighter than an outfitters (wall) tent. Heck an insulated 16x20 isn't that much heavier.

I really don't see the benefits over a traditional wall tent


----------



## squerly

cowboyhermit said:


> I was going to say something to the effect of "You think that's big and heavy try hauling and setting up a 16x20 canvas wall tent..."


Think the tent is heavy? How about the 300lb stove you have to tote?



> and is even equipped with a stove jack


----------



## cowboyhermit

squerly said:


> Think the tent is heavy? How about the 300lb stove you have to tote?



No, actually the stoves are pretty good, under 50lbs with the pipe and everything, even with a water heater they should be under.

An outfitter/wall tent without a stove would be... just wrong

I was just surprised that this would weigh almost as much as a canvas tent with insulation and I'm not sure why someone would want it. A good outfitters tent can be made to be a home away from home or a warm dry place to pack a ton of people without them killing each other. Being able to stand up just makes things so much different ime.









These are the kinds of tents I am talking about, though most are smaller than 16x20, bigger ones do exist:droolie:;


----------



## weedygarden

Sentry18 said:


> Finally a tent big enough for my family!
> 
> http://www.iamdum.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/homer44.png


I clicked on the URL and it is just a stupid picture of Homer Simpson. ??


----------



## Sentry18

That's weird. Link updated.

http://www.wideopenspaces.com/cabelas-tent-mansion/


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Good grief! Why in the world would I wanna have that many people hangin round? Perty cool, but it just to bloody big! I could see that bein used by a larger group though.


----------



## Viking

Many years ago these camp tents were commonly used. When I was growing up in Washington I heard of guys getting all their hunting buddies together and camping in mil. surplus wall tents, I've heard of people using them in Colorado and down here in Oregon. I was never interested in group hunts, always seemed to be more than necessary amounts of alcohol being consumed. Then I found that my wife was really good at spotting deer and elk, I'm slightly color blind and often overlooked the animals she could clearly see, made for a lot of venison in the freezer over the years. We usually slept in our 1978 Bronco and cooked outside but we live so close to our hunting areas we usually came home every day.


----------



## cowboyhermit

If you are going to be actually living in the bush for awhile (off the roads) outfitters tents are pretty awesome. Whether they are used as a bunkhouse, a cabin for a few people, or a cookhouse/meeting area they can make the experience completely different than regular tent camping. Just the fact that you can walk around, regardless of the weather and do things like cooking out of the elements can be huge.

Don't get me wrong, I love backpacking and camping in a little tent, it just is a much different thing and can get "old" a lot quicker. I find they often work well together though, the outfitter's tent for a basecamp with a real stove and heavy stuff, then smaller excursions from there with much lighter gear. Depending on who is using the place and who is running the camp, I won't deny it can turn into an interesting venue for consuming all manner of beverages, gambling and other questionable activities but it doesn't have to

From personal experience I have found the military surplus tents to be a poor substitute, they always seem to have issues in one way or another :dunno:


----------



## sillybilly

If I didn't already have many tents from 1 man to 10 ppl, I would get the green teepee-like 18x18 from sportsmansguide.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------

